# 15% off Photomatix for those interested , no images



## jaharris1001 (Sep 14, 2009)

I came across this site that has a 15% off code for Photomatix, look to the left for the code, lots of good instructional stuff on there too :mrgreen:

15% off Photomatix


----------



## NateS (Sep 14, 2009)

Doesn't work.  Gives a...:



> The Coupon ID you entered has not been recognized as valid. Please try again (note: the coupon ID is case sensitive).



That's with a direct copy and paste of the coupon code.


----------



## icassell (Sep 14, 2009)

Worked for me  

Thanks for the link!

EDIT:

*CAUTION: BEFORE HITTING "SUBMIT" I GOOGLED PLIMUS.COM (THE COMPANY THAT TAKES THE ORDER - IT IS NOT DIRECTLY FROM PHOTOMATIX).  IT HAS A BAD REPUTATION AND I CANCELLED BEFORE SUBMITTING.  BE CAREFUL!!!*


----------



## NateS (Sep 14, 2009)

icassell said:


> Worked for me
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> ...




I didn't go that route...I went direcrtly to hdrsoft.com and plugged in the code on their site....didn't work. (i.e. click the clickable link that says "15% coupon" and enter the code....doesn't work.)


----------



## icassell (Sep 14, 2009)

NateS said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > Worked for me
> ...



I did that direct route too and it worked.  If you note when you go to hdrsoft.com, the ordering system still bumps you over to plimus.com.  I just sent an e-mail to hdrsoft for assurances from them that this is safe.  No answer back yet.


----------



## NateS (Sep 14, 2009)

icassell said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > icassell said:
> ...



Really?  When I click the link that says 15% Coupon....I get this link....

Special discount

and entering their coupon doesn't work for me.....strange.


----------



## icassell (Sep 14, 2009)

I went directly to the hdrsoft website

http://www.hdrsoft.com/order.php

and went through the order process for photomatix pro for windows.  On the order page there is a place for code # ... when you enter the code, it takes off about $17.  The problem for me, however, is that the order page is from plimus.com and I'm a nervous nellie.  I've been burnt on internet orders too many times.

EDIT:  I emailed Photomatix and got this response.  I'm no longer nervous and ordered it with the above code.  Cost was $84.15 ($14.85 discount)

Dear Ian,

Thank you for your interest in Photomatix.

Ordering a Photomatix License through Plimus is definitely safe as they handle virtually all of our transactions, and have been doing so completely safely and fraud-free for several years now.  They are known in the business as a very serious, legitimate company.

What did you search to find the complaints?  I googled 'plimus.com' also and did not find complaints but this page was one of the results from the well-known McAfee:
https://www.mcafeesecure.com/RatingVerify?ref=www.plimus.com

Actually I hadn't heard that McAfee tests Plimus daily for security as mentioned on the above page but I find that very impressive!

If you let me know it's OK to have someone from Plimus contact you directly, I would be happy to forward your message to our account manager there asking them to address your concern with you personally.

Sincerely,

Ron
HDR Imaging for Photography
www.hdrsoft.com


----------



## jaharris1001 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes, I did get a confirmation from Plimus on the purchase, I had absolutely no problems with this purchase and download. If you got a letter from Photomatix themselves then I trust its a legitimate transaction. Buy with confidence


----------

